# I discover here on google.



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

This was the happy day to read. I came here very sad. My son, Ivan, he is going away. Ivan joined union. I said, do not make mistake son. He said I am cheap old man who not pay him what worth. I said how much you are worth? family is more than money! I says, we are pay in lump sums, I give you lump sums.

Thank you friends, to know many believe lump sums is best business.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

F

Go back to troll school.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

this is a very rude 

Much regrets sharing feeling with electrician friend.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cccp sparky said:


> This was the happy day to read. I came here very sad. My son, Ivan, he is going away. Ivan joined union. I said, do not make mistake son. He said I am cheap old man who not pay him what worth. I said how much you are worth? family is more than money! I says, we are pay in lump sums, I give you lump sums.
> 
> Thank you friends, to know many believe lump sums is best business.


Welcome to the forum let the fun begin........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Good luck with your son, guess he prefers weekly paychecks over lump sums.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> F
> 
> Go back to troll school.


:sleep1::sleep1::no::no:


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

Peter D said:


> F
> 
> Go back to troll school.


 :ban:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the lump sums. After I receive the lump sums, I like to go find some lumps. some lady lumps. uh huh, uh huh.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Good luck with your son, guess he prefers weekly paychecks over lump sums.


 
His son prefers weekly paycheck over WEAK paychecks.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi all. This is Pavel's son, Ivan. I apologize for the disturbance. Two weeks ago, I showed my father this forum. His language skills are not the best, and against better judgement, I helped him to register. It is a little embarrassing to have the family dirty laundry aired in this manner, so please allow me to weigh in. My father's business of wiring custom homes hasn't gone so well since 2009. He's feeling abandonment issues since I am moving on, but he's got barely enough work to keep half a man busy. Love you Dad, and I'll tell him to stick to reading only.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

cccp sparky said:


> Hi all. This is Pavel's son, Ivan. I apologize for the disturbance. Two weeks ago, I showed my father this forum. His language skills are not the best, and against better judgement, I helped him to register. It is a little embarrassing to have the family dirty laundry aired in this manner, so please allow me to weigh in. My father's business of wiring custom homes hasn't gone so well since 2009. He's feeling abandonment issues since I am moving on, but he's got barely enough work to keep half a man busy. Love you Dad, and I'll tell him to stick to reading only.


His posts are fine welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> Hi all. This is Pavel's son, Ivan. I apologize for the disturbance. Two weeks ago, I showed my father this forum. His language skills are not the best, and against better judgement, I helped him to register. It is a little embarrassing to have the family dirty laundry aired in this manner, so please allow me to weigh in. My father's business of wiring custom homes hasn't gone so well since 2009. He's feeling abandonment issues since I am moving on, but he's got barely enough work to keep half a man busy. Love you Dad, and I'll tell him to stick to reading only.


So tell me.

How is Red Liz these days?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> Hi all. This is Pavel's son, Ivan. I apologize for the disturbance. Two weeks ago, I showed my father this forum. His language skills are not the best, and against better judgement, I helped him to register. It is a little embarrassing to have the family dirty laundry aired in this manner, so please allow me to weigh in. My father's business of wiring custom homes hasn't gone so well since 2009. He's feeling abandonment issues since I am moving on, but he's got barely enough work to keep half a man busy. Love you Dad, and I'll tell him to stick to reading only.


All I got out of the OP was he was going to pay you in Lumps Son.

You are making a personal business decision based on the facts and circumstances presented to you. 
If custom homes are not paying the bills, you have to get out or go broke. 
I see nothing else here.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> Hi all. This is Pavel's son, Ivan. I apologize for the disturbance. Two weeks ago, I showed my father this forum. His language skills are not the best, and against better judgement, I helped him to register. It is a little embarrassing to have the family dirty laundry aired in this manner, so please allow me to weigh in. My father's business of wiring custom homes hasn't gone so well since 2009. He's feeling abandonment issues since I am moving on, but he's got barely enough work to keep half a man busy. Love you Dad, and I'll tell him to stick to reading only.


I think you are dirty, lowdown son. A good son would follow his father to hell to wire the furnace down there. He's feeling abandoned because that is exactly what you're doing. I hope the minute you leave he meets a large gc that builds 300 homes per year. Then when you crawl to him because you've been riding the books at the local for six months, I hope and pray he tells you to suck on deez nutz


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

So who is this guy?

He says he is a EC.
He says he is a nuclear power electrician.
His son says he wires custom homes.

I smell James Bond.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I think you are dirty, lowdown son.


 
AS a father I would guide my son down the best possible path for his future. NOT THAT KID's LISTEN.

But I must add something smells fishy here?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

brian john said:


> But I must add something smells fishy here?


Ya think? :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

brian john said:


> But I must add something smells fishy here?


Oh yeah, hence my jackass response...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> His posts are fine welcome to the forum:thumbsup:


There's a sucker born every minute. :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> There's a sucker born every minute. :laughing:


:sleep1::sleep1::sleep1:


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

I read many confussed. So I explain.

Before United States, I doing was gas pipeline and power plant.

After United States, I doing a residenses hanging millworks. Sometimes a laying the tile. From 1994 the install wiring of residenses.

My sons completed all the schoolings in United States. I completed the degree Kiev Technical University.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

This just keeps getting better. :lol:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> This just keeps getting better. :lol:



You're head is spinning..:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> I read many confussed. So I explain.
> 
> Before United States, I doing was gas pipeline and power plant.
> 
> ...


 
Put your son back on, this is jibberish.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put your son back on, this is jibberish.


FIFY:

Я прочитал много confussed. Так что я объясню.

Прежде чем Соединенные Штаты, я делаю, газопроводов и электростанций.

После Соединенных Штатов, я делаю residenses висит столярных изделий. Иногда укладка плитки. С 1994 года установить подключение residenses.

Мои сыновья выполнили все schoolings в Соединенных Штатах. Я закончил Киевский степени технического университета.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Put your son back on, this is jibberish.


Yea or you could put Red Liz and Electric Avenue on.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jrannis said:


> FIFY:
> 
> Я прочитал много confussed. Так что я объясню.
> 
> ...


 
I thought the same thing this morning.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I thought the same thing this morning.


I found out the secrete as to how the Chinese write English assembly instructions so well. :laughing:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

cccp sparky said:


> I read many confussed. So I explain.
> 
> Before United States, I doing was gas pipeline and power plant.
> 
> ...


I will say one thing,
your English is much better than my non-existent Russian. Here in the US, we don't even try to learn other languages.

I grew up in Miami and do not speak Spanish or Creole. Kind of ignorant on my part but things were not so ethnically diverse when I was living there.

But, no matter how much Spanish I could have learned, they would still call me "******"


----------



## Mr.C (Dec 20, 2009)

Cccp, sometimes kids don't possess the same entrepreneur spirit that their parents have and they feel they need more structure and stability in their life. It would be nice if they could realize the potential to create and grow something like an electrical contracting business with someone like yourself that coming from another country has learned another language, got a contractors license and has started establishing a business. Obviously you are ambitious and can make stuff happen. I would have loved to have had the opportunity to build a business with support and guidance like yours when I was starting out in the trade. But kids are funny like that and sometimes they need to follow their own desires. Can't take it too personal, just support them in their decisions.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

RRRUSSIAN..:laughing:I once worked with a guy who spoke 5 languages, english was the worst:sweatdrop::sweatdrop:I tried very hard to understand him:thumbup:


----------

